
Ukrainian Power Company ‘99% Certain’ Blackout Result of Cyber Attack - vinnyglennon
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2016/12/ukrainian-power-company-99-certain-blackout-result-cyber-attack/134099/
======
tlb
I don't think I've ever achieved 99% certainty about something involving
computers connected over networks.

